# How do sites like this help finding friends? doctors? schools?



## JShelly

How do websites like expatforum help people find friends, doctors, schools or help expat life in other ways? 

I am a writer for a popular American business magazine called _Human Resource Executive_. I am interested in talking with a few expats about how expatforum and other sites help them lead better lives when they are in thier new locations.

Please respond to this post or send me an email at [email protected] (dot) com if you're interested in being interviewed for my story.

I look forward to hearing from you! 

Thanks,

Jared


----------

